# Nissan Consult III bluetooth pairing



## blue-diver (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,

I'm using a Nissan Consult III adapter which has a Bluetooth connection option.
When I'm pairing to the PC it requests a Code.
What should I enter there?

Please advise.

Thanks,
Jim :newbie:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

------ 0000


----------



## blue-diver (Jan 3, 2012)

*0000 and 1234 was tested but not working*

0000 and 1234 was tested but not working


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

meh...worth a shot.
Did you try 6 digits...if it's capable of 6?


----------



## lazambat (Jan 11, 2012)

Nissan Consult 3 III software Professional Diagnostic Tool Free Download.

You can read the tech service.It also has the PDF and video to download,it may help you solve the problem.


----------



## lazambat (Jan 11, 2012)

lazambat said:


> Nissan Consult 3 III software Professional Diagnostic Tool Free Download.
> 
> You can read the tech service.It also has the PDF and video to download,it may help you solve the problem.


does it can help you? :idhitit:


----------

